# Deutsche Anleitung für traffic shaping ?

## new_nOOb

Hallo.

ich bin auf der suche nach ner recht einfachen und am besten in deutsch gehaltenen anleitung für traffic shaping. es werden auch keine 1000 regeln benötigt nur halt das z.b. eth1 bei allem die höchste priorität hat.

traffic shaping is im kernel an.

bedanke mich schon jetzt mal für die antworten.

----------

## adaran

Mit einer deutschen kann ich leider nicht dienen... ich habe mal eine englische geschrieben für MLDonkey. http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Wiki&pagename=TrafficShaping

Auf Deutsch findest du dazu in der c't 24/2002 eine gute Anleitung.

----------

## new_nOOb

hmm danke .. das prob is nur (glaube ich) das die anleitung sich auf den 2.4 kernel beruft. eine option die ich beim kernel einschalten soll finde ich dort leider nicht  :Sad:    Traffic policing

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

such mal nach "wondershaper". es ist ein fertiges script, das du nur ein bisschen anpassen musst. funktioniert ziemlich gut, du musst nur wirklich den traffic _begrenzen_ - damit alles schneller wird...   :Laughing: 

lorenz.

----------

## Gorgone

sorry aber der wondershaper is leider müll

gugg mal hier

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/ADSL-Bandwidth-Management-HOWTO/Last edited by Gorgone on Mon Mar 08, 2004 12:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lolli78

 *Gorgone wrote:*   

> sorry aber der wondershaper is leider müll

 

ähm, das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. wahrscheinlich hast du ihn falsch konfiguriert. bei mir hat er die antwort-zeiten unter voller netzwerklast auf ein minimum reduziert.

falls du mit dem wondershaper nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du immernoch anschauen, was er macht, und das dann "optimieren". er ist in jedem fall ein guter ausgangspunkt.

du musst nur wirklich beachten: mit einem (ip-)traffic-shaper kannst du nicht 100% deiner netzwerk-bandbreite nutzen! das geht nur mit atm.

lorenz.

----------

## Gorgone

ich meinte nur das das teil nich das tut was es soll

udn auch noch kacke dokumentiert ist

hier nochmal der link

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/ADSL-Bandwidth-Management-HOWTO/

DAS HAB ICH IN BENUTZUNG TDSL-1500

----------

## lolli78

hallo nochmal,

für den normalen home-user ohne besondere ansprüche tut der wondershaper genau das, was er soll. es stimmt, die anleitung ist mager, aber das script selbst ist sehr gut kommentiert und sagt genau, was wo eingetragen werden soll, um welchen effekt zu erreichen. wenn du dir die mühe machen willst, selbst so ein script zu schreiben, bitte. aber der wondershaper befolgt die tipps, die in der howto gegeben werden und ist wirklich leicht zu installieren.

und - sorry, gorgone - er funktioniert wirklich bestens.

lorenz.

----------

## Gorgone

da dann herzlichen glückwünsch bei mir bringt er nicht das gewünscghte ergebnis deswegen bevorzuge ich das "ausführliche modell"

----------

